# Beef Brisket Marinade



## wilsonjclay (May 19, 2020)

Looking for a good bourbon based marinade for an 8lb brisket this weekend.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 19, 2020)

Hi and welcome to SMF.

Personally, I wouldn't bother with marinating a brisket since the flavors will not penetrate very much into the meat. 
Injecting would be a better option if your're trying to get flavorings down into the meat.


----------



## Blues1 (May 19, 2020)

Spog on the brisket and sip the bourbon...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 19, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Spog on the brisket and sip the bourbon...



And a good measure of bourbon in the side sauce too.


----------



## zwiller (May 20, 2020)

Agree on injecting over marinade/dry brine but a looong brine will work much better than night before.  Running oak should give you some bourbon flavor influence as bourbon is aged on oak.


----------



## schlotz (May 20, 2020)

Bourbon is for sipping!  Brisket... it's traditional TEXAS STYLE  50/50 kosher salt & freshly cracked black pepper.


----------

